# CPT code 95117/allrgy shot and 99213



## nickn1 (Jul 10, 2009)

Hello all,
 can you please help me.Is there is policy on allergy shot 95117 and office visit 99213,can they be billed together same day,have you seen any denials on this .

Thanks -Nick


----------



## tlh4hart (Jul 10, 2009)

*Allergy Shot/and OV*

Hello,

If there is a separte reason to bill the OV, (ie different dx) you can try adding a modifier 25 to the OV, but it must be a significant reason.  Insurances will deny if the only thing you did was the allergy shot.

Teresa


----------

